# Fox News Reporter Shares "Very Scary" Uber Story



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kristine Leahy, who also hosts "American Ninja Warrior" on NBC, wrote about how she lost her keys in an Uber driver's vehicle three months ago. She said that the ride share company told her the keys were returned to headquarters.

"Eventually they confirmed they had my keys and asked for my address so they could send them," Leahy wrote in a note posted to Twitter.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...sports-reporter-shares-very-scary-uber-story/


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

*Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.

Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've always said Uber is no authority and should not be dealing with issues like this. Always cover you back with 911, or a non emergency visit to the police station. Leave Uber to "technology" company business.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've always said Uber is no authority and should not be dealing with issues like this. Always cover you back with 911, or a non emergency visit to the police station. Leave Uber to "technology" company business.


Fireguy50 - I'm waiting for my criticism and/or movie for being a stupid driver again with the drunk pax wanting to grope my boobs. At least he understood no means no even though he was drunk as a skunk.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.
> 
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


38 D?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Beur said:


> Kristine Leahy, who also hosts "American Ninja Warrior" on NBC, wrote about how she lost her keys in an Uber driver's vehicle three months ago. She said that the ride share company told her the keys were returned to headquarters.
> 
> "Eventually they confirmed they had my keys and asked for my address so they could send them," Leahy wrote in a note posted to Twitter.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...sports-reporter-shares-very-scary-uber-story/


Tough Sh*t. If you had tipped, I bet the driver would have returned them.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Fireguy50 - I'm waiting for my criticism and/or movie for being a stupid driver again with the drunk pax wanting to grope my boobs. At least he understood no means no even though he was drunk as a skunk.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Um wow what a thread....

Drunks, boobs, keys, 911, Clint Eastwood and rideshare

Reminds me of a bar I used to hang out at.... maybe thats why I'm divorced.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


Of course there was no complaining from pax. In the good old days, the pax knew that us drivers would of just stopped the vehicle, dragged the pax out by their neck and beat the living hell out of them. There was no such thing as being politically correct in a "fare for hire" vehicle until Uber came around. This profession IS NOT for everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> 38 D?


38 DD - when I was 15 I went from training bra to 3 hooks in 8 months.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Leftright? said:


> Um wow what a thread....
> 
> Drunks, boobs, keys, 911, Clint Eastwood and rideshare
> 
> Reminds me of a bar I used to hang out at.... maybe thats why I'm divorced.....


Not just boobs but spectacular boobs if I do say so myself. And I've had many many men agree.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leftright? said:


> Um wow what a thread....
> 
> Drunks, boobs, keys, 911, Clint Eastwood and rideshare
> 
> Reminds me of a bar I used to hang out at.... maybe thats why I'm divorced.....


You should have took your wife to the bar !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not just boobs but spectacular boobs if I do say so myself. And I've had many many men agree.


Talk is one thing. Now you have to post a pic of you in a wet t-shirt. No face shot though, for privacy.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not just boobs but spectacular boobs if I do say so myself. And I've had many many men agree.


But you have to translate that into Tips. You have to work the unfair gender bias, and dangerous working conditions in your favor financially.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> 38 DD - when I was 15 I went from training bra to 3 hooks in 8 months.


Oh my!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> But you have to translate that into Tips. You have to work the unfair gender bias, and dangerous working conditions in your favor financially.


If I wasn't so modest I'd put my tip jar in my cleavage. I used to sneak flasks in them to Bronco games.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Just turn your ac way down, thethe tips will come ;-)


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Talk is one thing. Now you have to post a pic of you in a wet t-shirt. No face shot though, for privacy.


Don't think the moderators would approve. I did win a wet t-shirt competition in college on spring break thinking no one who knew me would see me. Then I ran into my high school BFF boyfriend and he said I thought that was you on stage.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

It's funny how the women who buy boobs flaunt them. The women who have them naturally tend to be more modest about them. Rarely if ever do I show cleavage. But you'd be amazed what I can hold in my cleavage.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> It's funny how the women who buy boobs flaunt them. The women who have them naturally tend to be more modest about them. Rarely if ever do I show cleavage. But you'd be amazed what I can hold in my cleavage.


Oh? I can only imagine....


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> Oh? I can only imagine....


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm waiting for the moderators to remind us we've gone off subject. But then again if they're male they may join in on the topic.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> I'm waiting for the moderators to remind us we've gone off subject. But then again if they're male they may join in on the topic.


Lol one mention of boobs, just one and look what you did! Im almost ashamed, almost.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> Lol one mention of boobs, just one and look what you did! Im almost ashamed, almost.


I know, right! But this thread went off subject fast. Never understood mans fascination with boobs.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> I know, right! But this thread went off subject fast. Never understood mans fascination with boobs.


Me either, damn pigs. I dont know how you woman put up witb all those disgusting guys!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> I know, right! But this thread went off subject fast. Never understood mans fascination with boobs.


We always want something we don't have. And I bet I know what you can hold in them. You can hold a very long, in depth, extremly provocative, sensual conversation.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> We always want something we don't have. And I bet I know what you can hold in them. You can hold a very long, in depth, extremly provocative, sensual conversation.


Indeed. And so much more


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Indeed. And so much more


Wow, curiosity kills!!!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, curiosity kills!!!


My grandfather always told me that a woman's best asset is a mans imagination


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> My grandfather always told me that a woman's best asset is a mans imagination


Imagine that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


We made them, allright. It is just that most people consider us sub-humans who have nothing else to do but haul them around and put up with their nonsense. Thus, most people ignored our complaints. This is one reason why I respond to many complaints on these boards with "Welcome to my world". You can challenge my assertion (and that of  North End Eric) that TNC work _*ain't nothin' but no unlicenced, unregulated, underinsured, illegal discount taxi service*_ all that you will. Your challenge might even hold water, but, _*it won't make no steam*_.

Female drivers, especially the better looking ones will hear this all the time. Not all of these drunks will understand that "No" means "N-O NO!" If someone does touch you, drive to a well lighted "safe" area, end the ride and order him out of your vehicle. If he balks, pick up your telephone and summon the Police or Sheriff's Department. Do not take that nonsense from your passengers.



FAC said:


> I used to sneak flasks in to Bronco games.


While being a Broncos fan does count against you, at least you are not a Cowboys fan.



FAC said:


> Never understood mans fascination with boobs.


It seems to be a European thing, as the American Indian women did not understand it, either.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Was she expecting a professional taxi driver?

Sorry, hon, the sweatshop 'business model' Fox is paid to shill for doesn't really provide that.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It seems to be a European thing, as the American Indian women did not understand it, either.


Same with many African and South American native tribes, as my 11-14, okay 11-30 something so year old self remember fondly from National Geographic magazine.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> Female drivers, especially the better looking ones will hear this all the time. Not all of these drunks will understand that "No" means "N-O NO!" If someone does touch you, drive to a well lighted "safe" area, end the ride and order him out of your vehicle. If he balks, pick up your telephone and summon the Police or Sheriff's Department. Do not take that nonsense from your passengers.


I have two speed dial buttons on Bluetooth both programmed to 911. Not a Fri or Sat night goes by without at least on male pax makes a pass on me. In a sense it's complimentary to have a 20 -30 millennial hit on me considering I'm 43  Havent had issues with guys hitting on me only one bad experience with a drunk violent pax.



Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> While being a Broncos fan does count against you, at least you are not a Cowboys fan.


I'm not bandwagon Bronco fan. I've stood by them in the good and bad. Went to my first Bronco game with my dad when I was 4 in 1977. We played the Raiders and won. And that was the day I learned to tie my shoes all by myself. Dad had his season tickets since 1965 when they were still part of the AFL. They used to be wooden bleachers 1st row 50 yard line. Now they passed to me. Still 50 yard line but row 4 now.

Hate the Cowboys too. They beat us in Super Bowl. In reality I love two teams, the Broncos and whoever are playing the Patriots. I'm a Brady hater!



Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> It seems to be a European thing, as the American Indian women did not understand it, either.


We are such prudes here in the States!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Well this thread took a left turn at Cleavage


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> Well this thread took a left turn at Cleavage


It happened before cleavage, once I mentioned a pax wouldn't stop looking at my boobs it went down hill from there. Sorry I'm to blame.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> I have two speed dial buttons on Bluetooth both programmed to 911.
> 
> In a sense it's complimentary to have a 20 -30 millennial hit on me considering I'm 43
> 
> I'm not bandwagon Bronco fan. Hate the Cowboys too. In reality I love two teams, the Broncos and whoever are playing the Patriots. I'm a Brady hater!


The programming is a smart way to go. Just be careful and if the situation starts to deteriorate, act before it gets bad. Make sure that they know that they can keep their hands in their pockets or they can walk. If you do have to summon the Police or the Sheriff's Deputies, make sure that Joe Hands knows that you are doing it.

I never turned up my nose at an older woman when I was younger just because she was older.

I am not a bandwaggon Bronco-hater, either. I have hated them for almost as long as I have hated the Cowboys. I am originally from Massachusetts but am not particullarly a Patriots fan. My favourite team is the 49ers. I went to high school in San Jose for two years. One of my classmates was "Rook Jr." (Who WAS it, 49er fans?). My second favourite team is whoever is playing Dallas, unless it is Denver, in which case I hope that they both lose (If ever someone could figure out how to make that happen. George Allen once said that a tie is "like kissing your sister". Perhaps that is as good as it gets for a Dallas-Denver game.) I am not a Patriots or Brady hater, just not really a fan, either---_*unless*_ they are playing Dallas or Denver. That does make me a Redskins fan at least twice per year, though. Funny, to hear the Dallas fans tell it, the Redskins/Dallas rivalry is all in the minds of the Redskins fans. The Dallas fans tell me that they like the Giants or Philadelphia less.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

FAC said:


> View attachment 41292


too bad, classy women are not much fun


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The programming is a smart way to go. Just be careful and if the situation starts to deteriorate, act before it gets bad. Make sure that they know that they can keep their hands in their pockets or they can walk. If you do have to summon the Police or the Sheriff's Deputies, make sure that Joe Hands knows that you are doing it.
> 
> I never turned up my nose at an older woman when I was younger just because she was older.


Fortunately I've been lucky, no one has even attempted a touch. Just a lot of talk. (Except the violent pax, he just grabbed my arm but didn't hurt me). I stopped driving downtown since then. Found one spot even better that surged to 4x on select last night. But that area is 20 miles from home, but only 3 miles from BFF. Other area surges same time downtown does but different type of pax. Have a great app that lists all my favorite locations and tracks the surge for 5 hours. Will track any platform. I only do select unless surge is above 4 and no select surge which is rare.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not a bandwaggon Bronco-hater, either. I have hated them for almost as long as I have hated the Cowboys. I am originally from Massachusetts but am not particullarly a Patriots fan. My favourite team is the 49ers. I went to high school in San Jose for two years. One of my classmates was "Rook Jr." (Who WAS it, 49er fans?). My second favourite team is whoever is playing Dallas, unless it is Denver, in which case I hope that they both lose (If ever someone could figure out how to make that happen. George Allen once said that a tie is "like kissing your sister". Perhaps that is as good as it gets for a Dallas-Denver game.) I am not a Patriots or Brady hater, just not really a fan, either---_*unless*_ they are playing Dallas or Denver. That does make me a Redskins fan at least twice per year, though. Funny, to hear the Dallas fans tell it, the Redskins/Dallas rivalry is all in the minds of the Redskins fans. The Dallas fans tell me that they like the Giants or Philadelphia less.


Funny thing about the Broncos, people either love them or hate them. Haven't met anyone who is like meh towards Broncos. Hated 49ers for long time. Seriously did you guys have to humiliate us that bad in the super bowl? Even the Simpsons made fun of us. Then we broke the record again for worst Super Bowl loss with Seattle.

What's true about the Broncos is they thrive on drama. Every year it's some new drama.

Have a lot of respect for John Elway. He and dad were good friends at the club. Dad would take his money in the card room and Elway got it back on the golf course. Elway came to dads funeral and was such a gentleman. He paid his respects to me and my brother. He signed autographs even though they are strictly forbidden at the country club. Then he left so the funeral wasn't about him. There are a lot of Elway haters, but Elway the man is a good guy.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> too bad, classy women are not much fun


Ok I'll admit to one thing I did. After the Broncos won their first Super Bowl I went downtown to celebrate. Only wearing the Broncos flag and panties. I got to ride in a fire truck down colfax where people where celebrating and I did flash a lot of people. This wasn't the official parade but the night of the win celebration.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

FAC said:


> Ok I'll admit to one thing I did. After the Broncos won their first Super Bowl I went downtown to celebrate. Only wearing the Broncos flag and panties. I got to ride in a fire truck down colfax where people where celebrating and I did flash a lot of people. This wasn't the official parade but the night of the win celebration.


See... just a little on the trashy side can be fun. hahaha


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Ok I'll admit to one thing I did. After the Broncos won their first Super Bowl I went downtown to celebrate. Only wearing the Broncos flag and panties. I got to ride in a fire truck down colfax where people where celebrating and I did flash a lot of people. This wasn't the official parade but the night of the win celebration.


You just gave me an idea for a bar by your stadium. We can call it "Panties & Ponies". You want to be the GM?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.
> 
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!

Ubers half-assed insurance policy is what makes you (them) dangerous. If you're serious about driving a cab, get some commercial insurance so the rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!
> 
> Ubers half-assed insurance policy is what makes you (them) dangerous. If you're serious about driving a cab, get some commercial insurance so the rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it.


I'm not sure if you're serious or being facetious. If youre being serious, I'm speechless! How dare you?! Only a male chauvinist p!g would make such a comment! It's no different than saying a woman who wears a tight mini skirt, a shirt one size too small, and high heels deserves to be raped. Regardless how I dress doesn't make it ok for male pax to make explicit sexual remarks on the various ways they want to have sex with me. However if a driver ever spoke to a pax like men speak to me, it would go viral!

How I choose to dress is my business. Had you bothered to read the thread you would know I dress very classy and conservative. Even my BFF teases me and tries toget me to wear something that shows some cleavage. Like I said above, it's the women who buy their boobs who flaunt them, most women who are naturally well endowed tend to be much more modest. More power to the women who flaunts their cleavage. I choose not to. But when you have very big boobs they are hard to miss, no matter what your wearing.

It's men like you, who make it even that more difficult for women drivers.  Perhaps you're just jealous envious making up for your own lack of size. You know the only time women says size doesn't matter is because she's protecting her boyfriends feelings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> Only a male chauvinist p!g would make such a comment!
> 
> It's no different than saying a woman who wears a tight mini skirt, a shirt one size too small, and high heels deserves to be raped.
> 
> ...


I used to wear MCP as a Badge of Honour. In fact, when I was a graduate student in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts, more than one female there called me a "sexist". I agreed. I told them that I liked ____________, so that made me a sexist. I then informed them that the word that they wanted was probably "genderist", but, since _*thar' weren't no sech word as no "genderist" and thar' still ain't no such word, *_they might be out of luck. To rub it in, I made some snide comment about the Left and its revisionist attitude toward the English Language. For that, they called me a "Republican" to which I replied, "Oh, no, I am anything but that. In fact, I am what you on the Left hate even more than the Right: I am someone who actually can and does think". Politics aside, I do look if I see something. I am a guy and I am not gay. I have had several women, over the years, take me to task for looking. I have told all of them that I am a guy, I am not gay and I refuse to apologise for either.

It _*ain't quite the same thang.*_ If I see a nice looking woman wearing what you describe, I am going to look and refuse to be ashamed of looking. In fact, GF would worry about me if I did *not *look. Looking is not rape. If she puts it out there, I am going to look. My looking does not make me a rapist. I know enough to keep my opinions and thoughts to myself unless asked or confronted. Anyone who does either is going to get honesty. A woman who dresses like that is going to get looks. That does not mean that the guys who do look are going to rape her.

True, those guys have no business making those remarks. They can keep their thoughts to themselves and at least pretend that their mothers raised them right even if that did not happen. I look, but do not make remarks or verbalise my fantasies unless she asks. Even if she does ask, I make my replies as reserved a s possible, initially, at least. Anyone who thinks that most women appreciate those kinds of unsolicited remarks is reading too many of those letters to those magazines (or websites).

Indeed, it is, but that at which I choose to look in the public space is mine.

That is, indeed, the case. I have seen more than one woman in a very conservative winter business suit whom I could easily tell had been "blessed". When someone has it, it is, indeed, difficult to hide it. Maybe if you dress to go on a toboggan or for Point Barrow at mid-winter's, but other than that....................

Two things on the last quoted sentences.

I will refrain from repeating one little anecdote that relates to the last sentence, as some might call me a name frequently used by the Left to describe someone who does not march in lockstep with it, said name being quite fashionable, lately. Further, I must uphold certain standards.

Regarding the penultimate quoted sentence, I do believe that the word that you want is "envious". As someone who through tireless and unstinting effort has attained the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I must take you to task for a frequent syntactical error involving the word "jealous". One is"jealous" of something that one possesses, be it in theory or reality. One is "envious" or "covetous" of that which one lacks.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!
> Ubers half-assed insurance policy is what makes you (them) dangerous. If you're serious about driving a cab, get some commercial insurance so the rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it.


Trying to figure out, what is it that you trying to say. How can she be responsible for other people insurance policy? She did not come out of the car flaunting them. She is proud of them & covers them modestly. In a private car equivalent to her home. Riders request a ride & she provides the service in form of transportation. 

The same applies to a hotel or Bed & Breakfast run by a family. It provides Boarding service. Make a reservation for the nights you want to stay & you stay there. After checking-in you see some women in the lobby you cannot mention to the hotel management "Not to have beautiful women staying at the hotel or B&B because my partner/spouse/girl friend understanding is that they are all escorts & it makes the property dangerous".
So, is it safe to say that in your opinion, having these women stay on the property makes the property dangerous & the hotel should increase its
insurance/liability payout or shut it down. In the same context if you don't like women don't stay at the Hotel.

Your issue is with Uber & Uber's half-assed insurance policy. Take it with Uber. Her insurance & policy should be of no concern to you. If there was a issue with her policy, then she would have definitely not be able to drive for Uber or any TNC. 
In ending & IMHO. It is not the persons fault if the Creator carved or blessed a person with a specific mold. People both male & female in general get easily distracted when they see the contours of a body that look good & they don't have. They even want to possess & touch it. There are some that become obsessed, some just glance or stare. If one gets permission than touch otherwise the golden rule apply *"LOOK BUT DON'T TOUCH".*

Suggestion: Keep your eyes on the road, incase you do not want to be assessed for high-risk behavior.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver, My point in my first post is if drivers acted like pax acted, it would be all over the news. If a pax complained that a driver made suggestive sexual comments to her or described all the different ways they would make her toes curls in sexual delight, I'd give good odds Uber would deactivate the driver. I've only made two formal complaints, one when the pax got violent and was punching my seat, then his friend, then grabbed me and called me the c word that rhymed with runt. Uber purportedly took that seriously. They even followed up with a phone call not email. My second complaint was when 3 paxs in the back seat were describing how they wanted to ********* me and make my toes curl. That one got sorry you had a bad experience. Blah blah blah.

A MCP isn't what you describe. A MCP is phillipzx3 by suggesting "If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!...then rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it"

Another Uber Driver to respond to the rest of your post...
Although I have a genius IQ I can't spell worth a damn. You got me there. My vocabulary is above par but you're right, envious is more appropriate so I modified my post.

Since we established I suck at spelling and grammar, and a picture is worth a thousand words; I found some appropriate pictures to respond to your reply.

In my opinion, you're a far cry from being a MCP...you're a healthy man.









Nothing you said is either sexist or chauvinistic. If I got upset for all the times men look at my breasts I'd be an unhappy miserable woman. Indeed I believe it's a compliment.










As for being sexist, I think the meme below properly addresses that comment. Indeed it's proof men can focus on two things at once.

To glance is one thing, to stare is another. Maybe I should offer my male pax sunglasses when they enter my car.









Like you, politicians hate me. I never vote on a 15 second sound bite. I read the entire issue being voted on and research the candidates. Lawyers hate me too. I've been dismissed twice from jury duty because I think about the facts and issues. Im not easily swayed by a slick talking attorney.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!
> 
> Ubers half-assed insurance policy is what makes you (them) dangerous. If you're serious about driving a cab, get some commercial insurance so the rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it.


Cruz voter right?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

frndthDuvel said:


> Cruz voter right?


 I'm voting for John Elway











Leftright? said:


> Um wow what a thread....
> 
> Drunks, boobs, keys, 911, Clint Eastwood and rideshare
> 
> Reminds me of a bar I used to hang out at.... maybe thats why I'm divorced.....


Leftright? now the thread has politics...all we need is religion and I think we covered all the taboo topics not to be discussed!



Beur said:


> Well this thread took a left turn at Cleavage


Beur this post not only took a left turn and went downhill- it's created a life of its own. Just call this thread Frankenstein!

Another Uber Driver - forgot to end my response with my favorite of all the pics I found...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious or being facetious. If youre being serious, I'm speechless! How dare you?! Only a male chauvinist p!g would make such a comment! It's no different than saying a woman who wears a tight mini skirt, a shirt one size too small, and high heels deserves to be raped. Regardless how I dress doesn't make it ok for male pax to make explicit sexual remarks on the various ways they want to have sex with me. However if a driver ever spoke to a pax like men speak to me, it would go viral!
> 
> How I choose to dress is my business. Had you bothered to read the thread you would know I dress very classy and conservative. Even my BFF teases me and tries toget me to wear something that shows some cleavage. Like I said above, it's the women who buy their books who flaunt them, most women who are naturally well endowed tend to be much more modest. More power to the women who flaunts their cleavage. I choose not to. But when you have very big boobs they are hard to miss, no matter what your wearing.
> 
> It's men like you, who make it even that more difficult for women drivers.  Perhaps you're just jealous envious making up for your own lack of size. You know the only time women says size doesn't matter is because she's protecting her boyfriends feelings.


He might just have the "little man syndrome" and I'm not talking height.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> 38 DD - when I was 15 I went from training bra to 3 hooks in 8 months.





FAC said:


> Not just boobs but spectacular boobs if I do say so myself. And I've had many many men agree.


So dat IG doe? lol kiddingg


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> My point in my first post is if drivers acted like pax acted, it would be all over the news.
> 
> If a pax complained that a driver made suggestive sexual comments to her or described all the different ways they would make her toes curls in sexual delight, I'd give good odds Uber would deactivate the driver.
> 
> ...


It would, indeed, be all over the news.

I would not take that bet, still.

Uber's response [performed a vigourous, vacuum-creating action]. They should "de-activate" passengers for talking like that, or, at least continuing after being warned twice. (I like baseball, so "three strikes" is a guide for me. In fact, many things in baseball reflect life in general and vice versa.) There are some things that you simply do not do, and talking trash like that to someone is one of them. If she invites the trash-talk, that is one thing, but when she tells you to back off, that is what you do. If you fail to do that, there should be consequences. In fact, half of the problems that we have to-day are due to the lack of consequences for miscreant behaviour. One thing about my parents is that they made sure that we knew that there were consequences to misdeeds, what the consequences were and that the consequences were certain. There should have been some consequences to the behaviour of those three. When I was an official of a cab company, people who mistreated the drivers did not get rides and drivers who mistreated the customers got kicked out of the company.

I use some British spellings from my time in Canada. Funny, though, I lived in French Canada, so I spoke mostly French when I lived there, but, I had to go to English Canada frequently as part of my job. I do use some archaic/obsolete spellings, as well. In addition, there are times when I will use a word in an archaic, obsolete, less frequent or root meaning. I am not quite the archaiser with the English Language as Lucretius was with the Latin. If I do butcher the English Language, though, it is deliberate, which is why I use bold face italics frequently. That is one way to indicate to your reader that you already know that you are butchering the language.

GF used to work at the switchboard of a cab company. There were times when someone would call to complain that the driver merely called her "lovely". She knew to ask to determine if the driver had made unwanted advances or talked trash, and was good at it. If she determined that all that the driver did was call her "beautiful", she would tell him that the time to complain is when men stop calling you "beautiful".

Have you tried asking them hard questions? They hate that even more because they must show that either they have substance or lack it. Usually, it is the latter. No one likes being shown up as a fake.



frndthDuvel said:


> Cruz voter right?


Ol' Canada Teddy is O-W-T, so no more worries about him.



FAC said:


> I'm voting for John Elway
> 
> ll we need is religion!
> 
> ...


Let us hope that he is not as overrated a candidate as he was a quarterback.

Allright, how about this? I was born a Catholic, raised a Catholic, educated Catholic and am still a practising Catholic. There, that _*oughtta' pee-yo *_somebody.

_*MANUALIST!!!!!!!!!*_ I *AM* offended! You have violated my Safe Space!

That picture was worth a laugh. Gotta' love it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Geez phillipzx3


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver you just had to bring religion into this thread didn't you I too was born and raised Catholic. But now I'm a recovering Catholic and practicing pagan. I'm sure that will stir things up. But no one describes religion better than Loke from Dogma.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

FAC said:


> Not just boobs but spectacular boobs if I do say so myself. And I've had many many men agree.


I want to agree to...


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> Another Uber Driver you just had to bring religion into this thread didn't you I too was born and raised Catholic. But now I'm a recovering Catholic and practicing pagan. I'm sure that will stir things up. But no one describes religion better than Loke from Dogma.


No wonder, my prayers are not being answered. 
Usually they are heard as, I still practice & an _Outstanding Catholic_ i.e. *Standing outside the church.* 
LOL!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> you just had to bring religion into this thread didn't you
> 
> now I'm a practicing pagan.
> 
> I'm sure that will stir things up.


Someone asked for religion, so I obliged.

Since we have mammaries, religion and specifically paganism all in one topic........................

I am aware of two sects of neo-paganism where _*Magna Mater*_ has a major role. There is Dianic Wicca, which is narrowly syncretic (there is an oxymoron, for you). It is syncretic in that it incorporates a belief system taken from various gynocentric ancient creeds (there we go with another Greek/Latin amalgam). Then there are those who have revived the worship of Kybele. although we know very little about her ancient worship or the belief system involved.

We do not know much about the ancient gynocentric creeds, as the Aryans wiped out the civilisations that supported them when they invaded the lands that they did. As the ancient Aryan pantheon was eclectic, it did incorporate pieces of the creeds of those civilisations into their belief systems, particullarly the divinities. The result is that we know only what ancient writers tell us about those gynocentric creeds. In fact, the cult of Kybele, or _*Magna Mater*_, as the Romans called her, is one of the few gynocentric creeds that we, in this modern era, can be sure existed and was gynocentric. There are others suggested by combining archaeology with analysis of Greek, Roman or Egyptian mythology, but, they only are suggested, not confirmed. Some of the rites and beliefs were deliberately kept secret, such as the Mysteries of the cult of Demeter at Eleusis. You could be put to death in Ancient Athens if you "profaned the mysteries". The deterrent was effective, as we do not know much about the Mysteries of Demeter at Eleusis. Sokrates' enemies once accused him of profaning the Mysteries. He got off only because he managed to prove that he never was initiated into them.

If some of those civilisations that may have supported those gynocentric creeds did write, their writing, and language, has perished.

While I realise that Herr Schickelgruber and certain vigilantes out your way have made "aryan" a "dirty word", I do not subscribe to that. The argument could be made that it is "linguistically racist" (there is an item for the Left's "Newspeak" vocabulary), as it is derived from the Ancient Persian word for "noble". That is related to the Greek "APICTOC" (Aristos--the "C" is used for "sigma" in many Ancient Greek manuscripts--a "lunate sigma". The "P" is actually an "R" in Greek). Persian is an Eastern Aryan language; Greek, Western.

There, now you have stirred up something with which I have a scholarly familiarity.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Why are you all talking about breasts on an Uber forum?


----------



## itsme10469 (Jan 27, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> 38 D?


Lol... Thinking the same thing


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Why are you all talking about breasts on an Uber forum?





itsme10469 said:


> Lol... Thinking the same thing


I'm entirely to blame. One mention of a pax looking at my breasts and this thread that created a life of its own.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Why are you all talking about breasts on an Uber forum?





itsme10469 said:


> Lol... Thinking the same thing


Is there a political correct word for 'Breasts'.
A driver explained her uncomfortable interaction to a Riders request & the thread took a turn of its own. Please read & observe the irony & humour of this thread.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> If I wasn't so modest I'd put my tip jar in my cleavage. I used to sneak flasks in them to Bronco games.


They won the Superbowl!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious or being facetious. If youre being serious, I'm speechless! How dare you?! Only a male chauvinist p!g would make such a comment! It's no different than saying a woman who wears a tight mini skirt, a shirt one size too small, and high heels deserves to be raped. Regardless how I dress doesn't make it ok for male pax to make explicit sexual remarks on the various ways they want to have sex with me. However if a driver ever spoke to a pax like men speak to me, it would go viral!
> 
> How I choose to dress is my business. Had you bothered to read the thread you would know I dress very classy and conservative. Even my BFF teases me and tries toget me to wear something that shows some cleavage. Like I said above, it's the women who buy their boobs who flaunt them, most women who are naturally well endowed tend to be much more modest. More power to the women who flaunts their cleavage. I choose not to. But when you have very big boobs they are hard to miss, no matter what your wearing.
> 
> It's men like you, who make it even that more difficult for women drivers.  Perhaps you're just jealous envious making up for your own lack of size. You know the only time women says size doesn't matter is because she's protecting her boyfriends feelings.


It's actually simpler than all this....Portland has no professional football team...heck the entire state of Oregon don't gots one!

 pity the man....


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Why are you all talking about breasts on an Uber forum?


Having some harmless fun. Get over it!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Having some harmless fun. Get over it!


Agree completely. So many posts here are so negative. Somehow I got us off subject. Then we got really off subject. I'm completely to blame by making innocent comment that all we need is religion then hit all the taboo topics. Of course Another Uber Driver had to bring that topic up. So this just turned into a fun taboo thread of things were not supposed to talk about. It appears all involved have been quite entertained in the way this thread evolved

Slavic Riga now I'm going to have to google the political correct word for boobs. Personally I like the term boobs. Breasts sounds like I ordered a chicken breast. And Another Uber Driver had to get all clinical on us.

Searching now....


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I read the entire thread. Left field for sure.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> *It appears all involved have been quite entertained in the way this thread evolved*
> 
> Slavic Riga now I'm going to have to google the political correct word for boobs. Personally I like the term boobs. Breasts sounds like I ordered a chicken breast. And Another Uber Driver had to get all clinical on us.
> Searching now....


You read my mind. Did not want to mention it. Thankfully you understood, did & addressing it. Enjoyed the thread, energizes the mind & helps with positive thinking. Imagine driving back all by yourself & reminiscing all the posts & replies.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's a list I found in yahoo answers when a girlfriend complained she didn't like the when BF used the word boobs. Here is the top response. 
*Watuusies (*This is my favorite)
Chachas
funbags 
hoobs or hoobies 
hooters 
Dairy Queens 
Bosom Buddies 
cans 
jugs 
liquid assets 
rack 
melons 
jugs 
knockers 
cleavage

But here's the best response...99 words for boobs:


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh I forgot one...
Weather indicators

My girlfriends and I used that term in high school.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Must be a quiet day where you are


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Here's a list I found in yahoo answers when a girlfriend complained she didn't like the when BF used the word boobs. Here is the top response.
> *Watuusies (*This is my favorite)
> Chachas
> funbags
> ...


"Headlamps" may or may not be apropos in this thread...


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> "Headlamps" may or may not be apropos in this thread...


Yeah using headlamps might lead us back on topic!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

FAC said:


> Yeah using headlamps might lead us back on topic!


In Australia they are just called ****.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> In Australia they are just called ****.


What's an Australia? lol


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Uh oh! We just got featured. Better behave ourselves now!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Uh oh! We just got featured. Better behave ourselves now!


See what anatomy talk will get ya!

Side Note: Funny how we mark talking about something we think so much about, as taboo....lol.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Leahy says on her Twitter about loosing her keys:










Looks like the plot to overthrow the world one home at a time is up... 

All joking aside...passengers need to realize they can simply go into History and report issues much easier. There is even a 'Lost Items' option. If they would do this, pretty certain they would get a 'better' response time.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> See what anatomy talk will get ya!
> 
> Side Note: Funny how we mark talking about something we think so much about, as taboo....lol.


So far we covered: lost keys; no tipping; Boobs; politics; religion; 911; Clint Eastwood; Broncos winning Super Bowl; trashy women; wet t-shirt contests; my dads funeral; politics; how my big boobs are a burden on other uber drivers; the lack of male anatomy- and women do care; Portlands lack of having an NFL team; Catholicism, Matt Damon as Loki persuading a nun to have sex; intense history of paganism; Australia; 99+ words for boobs; then UberLaLa had to go and get us back on topic!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> Oh I forgot one...
> Weather indicators
> 
> My girlfriends and I used that term in high school.


School days used to call them Fruits. A little wiser, calling them pets. Use all the imagination you can do with a pet.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> School days used to call them Fruits. A little wiser, calling them pets. Use all the imagination you can do with a pet.


Thanks Slavic Riga for getting us off topic again. UberLaLa almost brought us back! Having too much fun with the topic going off topic!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> In Australia they are just called ****.


In my field of work Tourist Information Travel Services is ******.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

I can bet you anything that even Uber employees, who have to follow their Masters Orders, are having a good laugh & enjoying themselves.
Wishing they could get to know us better.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I just wanna say one thing.

Boobs are awesome.

That is all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I vote this probably the _Best Of Topic _featured thread, to date!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> now I'm going to have to google the political correct word for boobs. Personally I like the term boobs.


The correct anatomical name for them is Mammary Glands. I can't imagine anyone being offended with that name.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

PoorBasterd said:


> The correct anatomical name for them is Mammary Glands. I can't imagine anyone being offended with that name.


But that not a fun name for them. I personally like Watuusies. But the video I posted had some great names in there too! Took me a sec to get Dairy Queen


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I appreciate the moderators allowing this thread take its natural course even though maybe 5 of the 87 posts thus far are so off topic. With all the complaints and frustrations drivers face and discuss; its nice to have a fun and entertaining topic to engage with! Yes Another Uber Driver , I know, poor grammar again. I admit it.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

My apologies. Don't shoot the messenger.
My vote # 12
https://www.buzzfeed.com/floperry/t...-no-cleavage?utm_term=.bxMPEYM5lb#.gfG4ZXGzd3


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through.*
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


I saw a news report recently about a Uber driver getting stabbed during a $7.00 robbery. But you're right about how the news media looks at every criminal's background to see if he is/was a Uber driver, or even the cousin of a Uber driver.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> My apologies. Don't shoot the messenger.
> My vote # 12
> https://www.buzzfeed.com//things-youll-only-get-if-you-have-boobs-but-no-cleavage?utm_term=.bxMPEYM5lb#.gfG4ZXGzd3


That only applies to women with a B-C cup maybe even a D cup. But once you hit DD or DDD I guarantee there is cleavage. They don't even make push up bras for D cup and above. And I giggle at the padded bras. If you have a padded bra, it's likely you don't even need to wear a bra. I'd love to have the sisters hang loose. Nothing feels better than taking the bra off.










But when your my size it does cause back and shoulder pain. So much indeed my doctor is working on helping me get insurance to agree to a reduction. When you got more than a handful there isn't much to do with the left overs. Wait I take that back...there are things you can with more than a handful. But I'm not telling what


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I saw a news report recently about a Uber driver getting stabbed during a $7.00 robbery. But you're right about how the news media looks at every criminal's background to see if he is/was a Uber driver, or even the cousin of a Uber driver.


 I read a post on here about an Uber driving getting stabbed last weekend. It's frustrating that not only the media criminalizes uber drivers but uber themselves typically takes pax word over driver. If any driver did even a fraction of what paxs do we will get deactivated. But when a pax pull the crap they do uber sends us an email "sorry you had a bad experience. Not all pax are 5*. Thanks for being such a great driver. W appreciate you. ". Yes that's nearly verbatim the response I got when I complained about a group of men explicitly describe my how they wanted to hang bang me. If a driver said that to a woman pax it would be on Fox!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> They won the Superbowl!


What a shame that was. I suppose that I should be happy that at least the Cowboys did not win it.



Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> In Australia they are just called ****.


George Carlin did a spoof on that.



FAC said:


> But that not a fun name for them. I personally like Watuusies. But the video I posted had some great names in there too! Took me a sec to get Dairy Queen


When I was a younger guy, some of the older chicks that I dated used to call them their "girls".



FAC said:


> its nice to have a fun and entertaining topic to engage *with*!


(emphasis mine)

Tsk, tsk, tsk, remember, please, a preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis mine)
> Tsk, tsk, tsk, remember, please, a preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


Coming soon. Release date not specified. New Uber app Update. *'Uber Grammar'* 
LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Is there a political correct word for 'Breasts'.


Some time after I moved from Montreal, someone told me a story about how Del Monte, in the 1950s, sold canned green beans in French Canada. The story goes, that Del Monte put "*Gros Jos*" on the label. It appears that at the time, "*jos*" was the equivalent of "boobies" in Canada French. I did hear them called all sorts of things in French, but never did hear anyone call them "*jos*". This is the story that this guy told me, though. He told me that they did change it simply to "*Haricots Verts*", which is, in fact, _*Francaise Metropolitaine*_ for "green beans".

The Belgians have some words for them, as well, but I never did hear "jos" there, either. I can not remember what I heard in France for them, anymore. I have forgotten most of what the Belgians called them, as well.


----------



## Bay Area 101 Scrambler (Mar 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.
> 
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


I think being a woman driver for uber and working late night is a recipe for disaster. Theres no price for self respect and safety .


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver We already established my spelling and grammar sucks 



Another Uber Driver said:


> What a shame that was. I suppose that I should be happy that at least the Cowboys did not win it.


I know you hate to admit the Broncos have three championships under their belts...but at the same time we hold the record for losing the most Super Bowls and we are in 1st and 2nd place for losing with the biggest deficit.



Another Uber Driver said:


> When I was a younger guy, some of the older chicks that I dated used to call them their "girls".


I often use girls and sisters.



Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk, remember, please, a preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


Another Uber Driver you missed part of my message above. 


FAC said:


> I appreciate the moderators allowing this thread take its natural course even though maybe 5 of the 87 posts thus far are so off topic. With all the complaints and frustrations drivers face and discuss; its nice to have a fun and entertaining topic to engage with! Yes Another Uber Driver, I know, poor grammar again. I admit it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> We already established my spelling and grammar sucks :(
> 
> I know you hate to admit the Broncos have three championships under their belts...
> 
> ...




I am aware, but still, I had to comment, especially since you made specific mention of it and due to your choice of preposition with which you ended your sentence.

...........and the Forty-Niners have five. They would have had six had not Harbaugh gone with Kaepernick. That was Harbaugh's one mistake.

Denver has lost more than has Buffalo? I did not think that anyone had lost more Stupid Bowls than has Buffalo.

See first reply.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bay Area 101 Scrambler said:


> I think being a woman driver for uber and working late night is a recipe for disaster. Theres no price for self respect and safety .


Most the talk I get is no different than a drunk man hitting up on me at the bar. With that said, I won't drive downtown after 10pm anymore. I found a couple safer spots that I make more money and higher quality of pax. Also done with uber X. I only go on X if surge exceeds 4 and select isn't surging or below 2. Now I drive uberSelect only and sometime Lyft if slow. I also got my fearicious service dog Mattie.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and the Forty-Niners have five. They would have had six had not Harbaugh gone with Kaepernick. That was Harbaugh's one mistake.


Yes rub it in. Your boys have more rings than us and humiliated us so badly the Simpsons even made fun of us.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Denver has lost more than has Buffalo? I did not think that anyone had lost more Stupid Bowls than has Buffalo.


Yes we were tied until the Seattle massacre. Then we took that record too!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

FAC said:


> It's frustrating that not only the media criminalizes uber drivers but uber themselves typically takes pax word over driver


Well, Tough Titties.
(Do you have that expression in America?)


----------



## Bay Area 101 Scrambler (Mar 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> Most the talk I get is no different than a drunk man hitting up on me at the bar. With that said, I won't drive downtown after 10pm anymore. I found a couple safer spots that I make more money and higher quality of pax. Also done with uber X. I only go on X if surge exceeds 4 and select isn't surging or below 2. Now I drive uberSelect only and sometime Lyft if slow. I also got my fearicious service dog Mattie.
> 
> View attachment 42061


Good for you . Mattie looks like a great dog . Nice picture


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Well, Tough Titties.
> (Do you have that expression in America?)


Indeed we do


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bay Area 101 Scrambler said:


> Good for you . Mattie looks like a great dog . Nice picture


Thanks. Better not get on her bad side though or you will have to rub her tummy extra long.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

To be fair There is good large & bad large 
Careful with bad large it could scar you for life.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Post #2 (mine) was on topic. It's a stretch but we still kinda on topic.

It also a nice change to have so many people engage in a fun lighthearted thread. Only one cruel remark towards me but that's it. No serious confrontations. No disagreements. Wide range of topics addressed and I hope more evolve. I think everyone agrees us drivers need a little fun in our life!

The only rule so far on this thread is DO NOT end a sentence with a preposition! Our beloved moderator Another Uber Driver doesnt like that. He will call you out for poor grammar


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

It is a good light hearted post. 
There is no mud slinging, vicious attacks or bickering back & forth. Most posts are posted in good humour. People far as Australia have commented. 
We need some humour in our life. Other than driving & thinking of how we getting $crewed.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.
> 
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


Your car, your safety. Pull to the curb end the ride and tell them to GET OUT. Send a report immediately to UBER about the rider issue to cover your ass.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

james berry said:


> Your car, your safety. Pull to the curb end the ride and tell them to GET OUT. Send a report immediately to UBER about the rider issue to cover your ass.


Good advice but I've also been told it's dangerous to throw out drunk pax. Especially for females. I can handle the talk and get stern when required. Never felt unsafe with guys who talk and hit up on me. Only time I was scared was when the pax got violent in my car. I was only 2 min from destination and hit the peddle to the medal. Loved my turbo engine that night. The other pax gave me $10. All that happened was I was scared. Filed report with uber. Didn't file police report bc I didn't want to deal with it

Fireguy50 and Another Uber Driver both suggest I call 911 if things get hairy and tell th pax I called 911. Once the cops are behind me then stop.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dash camera is a great first step!
(After calling 911, for time savings)
If you have video evidence that you told them to get out. The PAX are now trespassing, and any threats or assault builds up the list of crimes. Video also helps if you pepper spray them, that they were told to leave and did not comply.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

It's totally wrong for a Pax to solicit sex from a driver. If you had that on dash cam you could have filled a sexual harassment case against him. What workplace in to United States would tolerate that crap.As drivers our exposure and likely victimization by customers is far more likely than a driver victimizing a pax.Why this situation is never brought to the publics attention is beyond understanding. How about a background check for pax. Fema drivers being solicited for sex is unacceptable and those pax should be deactivated. Human trafficking is also a issue that needs to be addressed. We are not criminals delivery service in any way shape or form


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> It's totally wrong for a Pax to solicit sex from a driver. If you had that on dash cam you could have filled a sexual harassment case against him. What workplace in to United States would tolerate that crap.As drivers our exposure and likely victimization by customers is far more likely than a driver victimizing a pax.Why this situation is never brought to the publics attention is beyond understanding. How about a background check for pax. Fema drivers being solicited for sex is unacceptable and those pax should be deactivated. Human trafficking is also a issue that needs to be addressed. We are not criminals delivery service in any way shape or form


As an independent driver, who do I sue? Uber? Or the Pax? Confidentially agreement prevents me from suing the pax. Also the missing element of sexual harassment is damages. I didn't suffer any damages. Unless sexual harassment is criminal offense. Not sure.

Going through the legal system-no one wins. Trust me I've been through hell in a nasty litigation battle.

Not only I should record all the sexual harassment I put up with, (sorry Another Uber Driver preposition foul again) but perhaps I should organize a group on this forum of drivers men and women to save their clips of bad behaving paxs. We could even set up a website with username to protect our ident ties and upload the videos and link to this forum. Once we have a good collection inform the media of the recordings. Or better yet try to get it to go viral on social media. We could all say did you see that website of what uber drivers go through on Facebook and Twitter.

The only thing is drivers need to check their state laws re recordings. Colorado for instance is one party consent so Colorado drivers legally can record without pax knowledge and post. But I think California is two party consent. Not sure.

This might change the media and public opinion about uber drivers. Since all the press is about how bad we are. They will get to see all the crap we go through for a buck a mile.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

FAC said:


> As an independent driver, who do I sue? Uber? Or the Pax? Confidentially agreement prevents me from suing the pax. Also the missing element of sexual harassment is damages. I didn't suffer any damages. Unless sexual harassment is criminal offense. Not sure.
> 
> Going through the legal system-no one wins. Trust me I've been through hell in a nasty litigation battle.
> 
> ...


If nothing else... We could produce a modern version of Taxi Cab Confessions that used to be on HBO. But call it Ridesharing confessions. Make a YouTube channel. It could be fun. I'm sure every driver has seen some funny stuff go On in their car or interesting conversations.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

FAC said:


> As an independent driver, who do I sue? Uber? Or the Pax? Confidentially agreement prevents me from suing the pax. Also the missing element of sexual harassment is damages. I didn't suffer any damages. Unless sexual harassment is criminal offense. Not sure.
> 
> Going through the legal system-no one wins. Trust me I've been through hell in a nasty litigation battle.
> 
> ...


We drivers have indemnified "Uber". Its in the beginning of the Terms of Service Agreement. You/we as drivers cannot sue Uber.
Riders can sue drivers or file criminal charges as they have our full name & car details when requesting a ride.
Best way for drivers to sue riders. Call 911. Request Police. Mention to dispatcher nature of your complaint. Call is recorded & held in safekeeping for six months.
*USA *- AMERICAN citizens & residents - First its arbitration & then the US Courts. (Whatever procedure the American justice follow). 
*Other countries* - Arbitration in Amsterdam, Netherlands. Nothing in their home country. Other words $crewed.

Confidentiality agreement prevents from stalking a rider or giving information of a rider to other competitors. Not when filing criminal complaint or sexual harassment. Complaint does not hold much weight. To file a complaint need first & last name. What you see & have is pax *first name, nick name, initials or Chinese characters*. Complete Trip. Name disappears.

Media bought by Uber Corporation. Large Advertisement budgets & free rides to most of the staff. All news staff request Uber with promo code. 
Ariana Puffington on Uber Board as Director. Never seen any negative news or mistreatment of Uber Drivers by Uber Corporation on National News or in Print. _Its all Positive_. *Negative only when the driver is caught in the wrong.*

Public Opinion - With Uber transportation has now become dirt cheap & to top it they give riders Promo Codes. So, why would they care about drivers? They will only care if one of their family member is working for Uber?LYFT or is in an accident. That too the percentage is small.

Organizing a group. Not possible. Too many Trolls & Brand Ambassadors on these Forum & Blog sites. 
Uber/LYFT have implemented the English (England) mentality *DIVIDE & CONQUER*. Focus City of Chicago.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> We drivers have indemnified "Uber". Its in the beginning of the Terms of Service Agreement. You/we as drivers cannot sue Uber.
> Riders can sue drivers or file criminal charges as they have our full name & car details when requesting a ride.
> Best way for drivers to sue riders. Call 911. Request Police. Mention to dispatcher nature of your complaint. Call is recorded & held in safekeeping for six months.
> *USA *- AMERICAN citizens & residents - First its arbitration & then the US Courts. (Whatever procedure the American justice follow).
> ...


Uber/Lyft can't stop us from creating a YouTube channel or website for us to post what drivers really go through. If the media won't bite (yes I know uber was caught intimidating a reporter who wrote about uber in a bad light) then we create a site to upload our videos and if enough of us tweet or FB about it, it could go viral. Traditional media doesn't have the power it once did. Ordinary people can now report on whatever we want. It's not libel if its true. Only concern is those who live in two party consent states.

Ok so we don't just include bad pax. But funny pax videos. Great conversations. Taxicab confessions for Ridesharing. It could be fun.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok since I'm to blame for us going off topic...I gotta do it again. Now I have the need to bring up the famous "walk of shame". Which Uber even renamed "Ride of Glory". In 2012, Uber posted in their blog statistics of how many riders use uber for the Ride of Glory.
https://web.archive.org/web/20141118192805/http://blog.uber.com/ridesofglory

I learned about this in a recent article that talks about what data uber collects on their riders and drivers. Here's the post https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-knows-too-much-about-you.81075/


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Based on the post I made above finding the 2012 blog from Uber about the Ride of Glory...this crazy topic will live on forever in the web archives of internet history. Our great grandchildren will be releaved to know that for generations men loves boobies; and their obsession of them are normal.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Passengers having our full identity is placing us unecessarily in jeprody. That's not necessary. Uber has our identity any problems should be negotiated thru them. With all the craziness out there today personal retribution for an imagined or real slight is a reality we as drivers should not have to deal with


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Passengers having our full identity is placing us unecessarily in jeprody. That's not necessary. Uber has our identity any problems should be negotiated thru them. With all the craziness out there today personal retribution for an imagined or real slight is a reality we as drivers should not have to deal with


They have our first name (not last) and license plate number.


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

FAC said:


> *Just once I'd like to see a news report about the crap drivers go through. *For instance in my case I've had a pax punch my seat and his friend then grab me. Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were. Then asked repeatedly if I wanted to make out. Then asked if he could feel them. If a driver ever did that to a woman pax it would be all over the headlines. I will give the pax credit, at least he asked and didn't just grope. He was very polite about it. And respected me saying no. But kept asking just got I case for changed my mind.
> 
> Most of the news on uber (other then corporate news) is about the poor pax victim making drivers look like dangerous enemies. I never remember hearing so many pax complaints from cabbies.


I would have just stop and ask them to get out or I'll call the police


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberxreallysux said:


> I would have just stop and ask them to get out or I'll call the police


That's what this guy did...works like a charm...not!


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> That's what this guy did...works like a charm...not!


It's why I Have mase and stunk gun


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uberxreallysux said:


> It's why I Have mase and stunk gun


Ah, you left that itty-bitty detail out....lol.

I prefer Pepper Gel


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks that's good to know how long a period does our plates stay in memory. I had a strange pax women who was kinda weird telling me how much she liked me and in a let's get together way. It was probably harmless but being stalked is no fun


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> Last night I had a pax who wouldn't stop looking at my boobs and asked what size they were


We're all waiting for the answer.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> We're all waiting for the answer.


We all have the answer. It is in the front pages. Read the whole thread. Its hilarious.
You will not find the answer on page 7. LOL.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> We all have the answer. It is in the front pages. Read the whole thread. Its hilarious.
> You will not find the answer on page 7. LOL.


Funny how an innocent mention of the word boobs got this thread featured when the conversation has gone completely off topic. But it's been a fun topic. However in two other threads didn't dare say boobs! Used chest and other neutral terms. Otherwise I might get a bad reputation on this site


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> That's what this guy did...works like a charm...not!


Tried to find any updates to this story since Taco Bell guy filed his 5M suit against the uber driver. Surprised it wasn't dismissed. But he does have a thread to stand on being 2 party consent state. But driver said he informed pax he was being recorded. Let's hope that conversation got recorded too!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Tried to find any updates to this story since Taco Bell guy filed his 5M suit against the uber driver. Surprised it wasn't dismissed. But he does have a thread to stand on being 2 party consent state. But driver said he informed pax he was being recorded. Let's hope that conversation got recorded too!


Passenger was clearly not able to make a decision (Intoxicated) about 'Giving Consent' - I think any driver videoing paying passengers in their car and posting that publicly are at risk. : /

Lawsuit will take a year or two to play out. Possibly Taco Bell guy's lawyer is using it to negotiate a deal with the Uber driver...shutting up.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Passenger was clearly not able to make a decision (Intoxicated) about 'Giving Consent' - I think any driver videoing paying passengers in their car and posting that publicly are at risk. : /
> 
> Lawsuit will take a year or two to play out. Possibly Taco Bell guy's lawyer is using it to negotiate a deal with the Uber driver...shutting up.


Glad I live in single consent state. Would be amusing to set up uber confessions on a YouTube channel similar to the old hbo series taxicab confessions. Then all you male drivers would empathize more with the crap female drivers go through and still keep our composure 

Curious though how a male driver would react if female pax looked at your crotch and said nice package. What size is it? Wanna go make out?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> too bad, classy women are not much fun


I had front row seats to this concert at President Casino (Biloxi,washed away by hurricane Katrina)
Had 2 state teamster presidents sitting at my table buying drinks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Ok I'll admit to one thing I did. After the Broncos won their first Super Bowl I went downtown to celebrate. Only wearing the Broncos flag and panties. I got to ride in a fire truck down colfax where people where celebrating and I did flash a lot of people. This wasn't the official parade but the night of the win celebration.


BAD GIRL !

Go to my room !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> Glad I live in single consent state. Would be amusing to set up uber confessions on a YouTube channel similar to the old hbo series taxicab confessions. Then all you male drivers would empathize more with the crap female drivers go through and still keep our composure
> 
> Curious though how a male driver would react if female pax looked at your crotch and said nice package. What size is it? Wanna go make out?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'd love to have the sisters hang loose. Nothing feels better than taking the bra off.


Don't you know it ;-)


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

uberxreallysux said:


> It's why I Have mase and stunk gun


What is a skunk gun?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102, So your saying you have a nice package?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> wk1102, So your saying you have a nice package?


 I didnt say that, a comment from my fan club ;-) Went well with your comment I quoted though.

I'll tell the story some day, maybe.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I didnt say that, a comment from my fan club ;-) Went well with your comment I quoted though.
> 
> I'll tell the story some day, maybe.


Indeed it did. Just as men get easily distracted when just the word boobs are mentioned...many women slip into fantasy land when they see a nice package.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> What is a skunk gun?


Guessing he keeps it in the skunk-trunk....


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> I know, right! But this thread went off subject fast. Never understood mans fascination with boobs.


I'm not sure we understand either. It just is.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> Indeed it did. Just as men get easily distracted when just the word boobs are mentioned...many women slip into fantasy land when they see a nice package.


Oh?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you don't like guys looking at your boob's STOP DRESSING TO SHOW THEM OFF!!
> 
> Ubers half-assed insurance policy is what makes you (them) dangerous. If you're serious about driving a cab, get some commercial insurance so the rest of us don't have to carry the burden of your high-risk behavior....like dressing to show your boob's off, then complaining about it.


Some of us have boobs you just can't disguise. I'm not gonna bind them up just so the lust filled riders don't lose all control.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some of us have boobs you just can't disguise. I'm not gonna bind them up just so the lust filled riders don't lose all control.


*EXACTLY!*


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Oh?


The difference is women can multitask. The only time men can focus on two things at once are when they are staring at a woman's chest.

Lucky you! You have a fan club. How can I join? never met a fireman I didn't like.

Funny story. Had to call the fire department because my carbon monoxide alarm went off twice. I had like five firemen in my house and a friend who just arrived to visit from overseas. They were telling me important information but I couldn't hear a word they said. So I guess women get distracted too! Had to ask my friend what they told me to do after they left. Having five to seven sexy firemen in your house would make most any woman distracted.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

rocksteady said:


> I'm not sure we understand either. It just is.


It's not a bad thing unless you're drunk pax wanting to play with drivers boobies.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Glad I live in single consent state.
> 
> *Curious though how a male driver would react if female pax looked at your crotch and said nice package. What size is it? Wanna go make out?*


AFTER HOW MANY RIDES WILL THIS HAPPEN? I'm at 297 now. Perhaps the odds would be better if I start seating female passengers up front with me? *(Everyone rides in the back now, except if I have 3 or 4 passengers)*


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> *WHEN* WILL THIS HAPPEN? Perhaps the odds would be better if I start seating female passengers up front with me? *(Everyone rides in the back now, except if I have 3 or 4 passengers)*


And what would your answer be?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FAC said:


> It's not a bad thing unless you're drunk pax wanting to play with drivers boobies.


What if I'm i mean they are sober?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> And what would your answer be?


If it's a "typical" female passenger, the odds are good that we'll both end the day with a smile on our faces!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> What if I'm i mean they are sober?


Depends on the package. The whole package.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tommyboy said:


> It's totally wrong for a Pax to solicit sex from a driver. If you had that on dash cam you could have filled a sexual harassment case against him. What workplace in to United States would tolerate that crap.As drivers our exposure and likely victimization by customers is far more likely than a driver victimizing a pax.Why this situation is never brought to the publics attention is beyond understanding. How about a background check for pax. Fema drivers being solicited for sex is unacceptable and those pax should be deactivated. Human trafficking is also a issue that needs to be addressed. We are not criminals delivery service in any way shape or form


It's not sexual harassment by the workplace definition as the pax is not your boss or coworker. If you're working at Walmart and a customer propositions you and will not stop you can call security and have them tossed out (although Walmart will probably not like that as they don't care about their employees) but you can't file sexual harassment charges and sue for damages the same way you could if your boss there propositioned you.

Otherwise Hooter waitresses would be constantly suing their customers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Passenger was clearly not able to make a decision (Intoxicated) about 'Giving Consent' - I think any driver videoing paying passengers in their car and posting that publicly are at risk. : /
> 
> Lawsuit will take a year or two to play out. Possibly Taco Bell guy's lawyer is using it to negotiate a deal with the Uber driver...shutting up.


Uber drivers don't take any classes to determine when a pax is drunk the same way those serving alcohol often do. So how's he to know the pax is inebriated enough to not give consent? He could say he thought the guy was drunk but not THAT drunk.

Women claiming they were too drunk to give consent for sex don't get very far in the courts unless there is video of them falling down almost passing out. So if the guy was walking ok and got in the car under his own steam how is the driver expected to judge?

The pax had pretty good coordination and speed when he started hitting the driver.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I didnt say that, a comment from my fan club ;-) Went well with your comment I quoted though.
> 
> I'll tell the story some day, maybe.


Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Passenger was clearly not able to make a decision (Intoxicated) about 'Giving Consent' - I think any driver videoing paying passengers in their car and posting that publicly are at risk. : /
> 
> Lawsuit will take a year or two to play out. Possibly Taco Bell guy's lawyer is using it to negotiate a deal with the Uber driver...shutting up.


I agree, never should have made it onto YouTube.
But I wonder if anyone would know he was a wealthy Taco Bell executive without it going viral?
I don't know, but the YouTube leak in a dual consent State is going to be a valid argument in Court with his intoxicated state. Have to see how the Judge rules on that?

Just glad I'm in a single consent State, AND allowed to have undisclosed security cameras on my property (which I'll include my vehicle).


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

So this whole thread is about boobs now?
I really liked the Avenger movies


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> The difference is women can multitask. The only time men can focus on two things at once are when they are staring at a woman's chest.
> 
> Lucky you! You have a fan club. How can I join? never met a fireman I didn't like.
> 
> Funny story. Had to call the fire department because my carbon monoxide alarm went off twice. I had like five firemen in my house and a friend who just arrived to visit from overseas. They were telling me important information but I couldn't hear a word they said. So I guess women get distracted too! Had to ask my friend what they told me to do after they left. Having five to seven sexy firemen in your house would make most any woman distracted.


My work building has fire drills all the time but they announce them as such. We all have to stand by the stairs on our floor and wait for it to be over.

Twice we've had actual real alarms. One was an overheated autoclave smoking and one was a small electrical fire that was immediately put out by someone there. But both times the fire department were called automatically.

So those times when we heard it was an actual alarm many women, myself included, ran down the stairs (I was 7th floor) and waited in the lobby to see the firemen troop in.

We should have more fires in my building (just small ones, you understand).

Oh, and you can buy a calender of our firefighters. All for a good cause. Link won't post but this is the address listed on Facebook (link not working for that either). But look for houston firefighters calendar on facebook.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> So this whole thread is about boobs now?
> I really liked the Avenger movies


No we've moved on to firemen.

Well some of us have, anyway. Besides, if I want to see that I can just look in the mirror. Except hers are smaller.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No we've moved on to firemen.
> 
> Well some of us have, anyway. Besides, if I want to see that I can just look in the mirror. Except hers are smaller.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Couldn't think of anything good for fireman boobs


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Big booded women fire fighters...


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Photos or it didn't happen!


That's why I'm so glad I went to college before cellphones. We had cameras are nice in a while but very little of my college years ever got captured ... Thus it didn't happen. 

Couldn't imagine being in my twenties today with Facebook and Twitter documenting every part of your life. I'm glad my young and stupid days are not documented.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Couldn't think of anything good for fireman boobs


I'm think that's the best video you've posted yet!!!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No we've moved on to firemen.
> 
> Well some of us have, anyway. Besides, if I want to see that I can just look in the mirror. Except hers are smaller.


Ooh I do love firemen. I like the direction this thread turned. Time for us girls to have fun!









I was just searching my FB timeline to find this amazing photographer who takes injured war vets that lost a limb or burned badly and has this incredible talent to capture incredible sexy pictures of them. Not only is it a gift to some to look at but in an article I read about him he says it helps the injured warriors rebuild their self esteem and confidence. Gotta find that link now.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Rsabcd said:


> Lol one mention of boobs, just one and look what you did! Im almost ashamed, almost.


I tuck napkins into my pants so when a female pax gets in my front seat they get to see 'The Package"


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> I tuck napkins into my pants so when a female pax gets in my front seat they get to see 'The Package"


I've always wondered if guys ever really did that. I knew a few girlfriends who stuffed their bras.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> I've always wondered if guys ever really did that. I knew a few girlfriends who stuffed their bras.


*Real *men use a sock


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> *Real *men use a sock


But what does a real man do when a woman opens the package only to be disappointed it's not what she expected?  Whoever says size doesn't matter is protecting her boyfriend's feelings


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> But what does a real man do when a woman opens the package only to be disappointed it's not what she expected?  Whoever says size doesn't matter is protecting her boyfriend's feelings


And then there are those that _stuff the sock-





_


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> And then there are those that _stuff the sock-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UberLaLa thank you for that memory! Saw them in concert in 80s wearing their famous socks! Love the Chili Peppers! They can stuff my sock anytime  I've always been curious, how they kept the sock on.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

FAC said:


> It's funny how the women who buy boobs flaunt them. The women who have them naturally tend to be more modest about them. Rarely if ever do I show cleavage. But you'd be amazed what I can hold in my cleavage.


Them with the least are always showing me the most. Human nature. The best looking women often seem less concerned about proving it. I'm a sucker for that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FAC said:


> It's funny how the women who buy boobs flaunt them. The women who have them naturally tend to be more modest about them. Rarely if ever do I show cleavage. But you'd be amazed what I can hold in my cleavage.


Uhm...I think this thread contradicts that there statement.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> Is there a political correct word for 'Breasts'.
> A driver explained her uncomfortable interaction to a Riders request & the thread took a turn of its own. Please read & observe the irony & humour of this thread.


Bosom (pronounced "boozzum" )


----------

